# Live video over ethernet to multiple displays



## Jeff W (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

I work for a large church and we would like to feed live audio/video and signage (up to 1080p) to multiple displays throughout our building using our existing ethernet network. We have a long distance to run (probably 1000 feet as a rough estimate). It would be preferable to send data through our switches, but it may be possible to patch around them if need be. We would like to avoid running new and expensive coaxial cable. I could see having up to 10 displays but this has not been decided so flexibility is a huge factor.

So far it seems my options are:

1) Baluns + patch around existing switches.
-Perhaps this would have some signal quality issues with this far of a distance and this many displays? I'm not sure how the signal can be split up and distributed to X amount of TVs.

2) Use Video over IP and purchase a single encoder and X amount of decoders (1 for each television). 
-I have looked around at a couple companies that make these encoders and decoders. I thought Matrox Maevex looked like a nice option (but expensive!). Also Just Add Power looks good (a little bit less expensive).

Does anyone have any experience with a project like this or any of these brands? Cost as always is a big factor and I would like to get the best performance for the least amount of money possible. Thank you in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Edrick (Jan 30, 2014)

I install products from a company called SNAPAV. What you would want is a Matrix Switcher or a 1x10 distribution system that does it over baluns. It can be done. KeyDigital, SNapAV, Extron, Matrox are some


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 31, 2014)

Edrick said:


> I install products from a company called SNAPAV. What you would want is a Matrix Switcher or a 1x10 distribution system that does it over baluns. It can be done. KeyDigital, SNapAV, Extron, Matrox are some



Hi Edrick,

My understanding is that using a Matrix Switcher and baluns would require us to bypass our switches correct? (just signal, not an IP). I snooped around and it looks like a matrix switcher would be really expensive but baluns would not be, do you have a rough guess of how much that might cost?


----------



## Mwchris (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> Hi Edrick,
> 
> My understanding is that using a Matrix Switcher and baluns would require us to bypass our switches correct? (just signal, not an IP). I snooped around and it looks like a matrix switcher would be really expensive but baluns would not be, do you have a rough guess of how much that might cost?



Your research in your first post really separated the two types of products available. Cheaper balun devices that are point to point, or more expensive devices that use video over IP with more expensive encoders and decoders. 

What is going to determine which product you buy is the distance you need to cover. The probable is trying to determine exactly how far the ethernet runs really are in your building. 

I have had moderate success with the cheaper balun units that are point to point and bypass all switching devices. (Most of these devices have a typical max range of 300 feet or so.) Also, keep in mind some models require more than one ethernet cord to work. 

I have also had great success with a Video Over IP product that has, for the most part, been very reliable!

I know you said you don't want to run cable but another option is Fiber. You might be able to get away with cheaper Baluns and then buy a set or encoder and decoders to reach the longer run using fiber. (Fiber will travel approx. 25 miles.) 

If you want reliable quality then video over IP is probably the best option, but also the most expensive, the most complex to get set-up, and requires additional items like a computer/server. It will also give the flexibility to adding units, and moving your monitors anywhere you have an ethernet connection, which is really nice. Regarding signage, most manufactures of Video Over IP have products that will integrate and allow you to do that easily.

You really need to figure out the distance you need to travel first. Then go from there.


----------



## Johny bgood (Mar 14, 2014)

We've been using an HDMI over LAN devices offered to us by a company called Monitors AnyWhere.

You connect those devices to your existing LAN and to your TVs. In the PC side you just install a software that handles the content on your screens. 

That way we've connected 10 screens to a single PC. On 5 TVs we presented different PowerPoint presentation and on the other 5 the same video file.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 15, 2014)

You might want to look at Concerto, from RPI. It is open source, will run on the Raspberry Pi, and I think it will do video.

As long as you don't need multiple screens in one room (synchronization is always problematic in VidIP systems), it might fill your bill.


----------



## Dan0010 (Apr 2, 2014)

There a company called SVSI that has encoders and decoders that allow you to put a dvi-d signal in and you can send the video to as many decoders as you want. Apparently also you can use it as a switcher as you can have two encoders and tell the decoders to seamlessly go from one encoder to another (i've seen it on a small scale just not on a large scale).


----------

